# Lvedp



## pducharme (May 31, 2013)

My doc performs diagnostic coronary angiography and also adds "entered the left ventricle and the LVEDP was less than 20 mmHG".  Would you use 93458?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 2, 2013)

pducharme said:


> My doc performs diagnostic coronary angiography and also adds "entered the left ventricle and the LVEDP was less than 20 mmHG".  Would you use 93458?
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Yes, that's what makes it a left heart cath.  You need either a lvgram or lvedp to bill.
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

